

How to Beat Procrastination - lionhearted
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination

======
troeks
I just want to mention that this article was previously discussed back in
February: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2185174>

~~~
13rules
Yeah, but a lot of us put off reading it until now.

